# Beautiful tame Cockatiel



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

The Pet and Reptile store I got Jake from has a Facebook page which I follow and they posted this gorgeous tame Cockatiel for sale. 
Apparently he loves cuddles and is attempting to talk. It's so lucky I'm maxed out with the flock. I love of birds is rearing it's ugly head and consuming me!!!




























An additional note, when I bought Jake they had a sheet to read through and fill in. One of the things on it was about checking for mites etc on the birds and when the lady caught Jake, she showed me his vent etc so I could check him myself which no other pet store has done.

Anyway, CUTE COCKATIEL!!!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

What a cutie! It may be a good thing you already have your hands full


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

It's a shame your full up already, tame cockatiels are just so much fun...

But we strive to promote responsible ownership here so let me commend you for not buckling...


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Jonah said:


> It's a shame your full up already, tame cockatiels are just so much fun...
> 
> But we strive to promote responsible ownership here so let me commend you for not buckling...


Yep, I'm maxed out space wise and unless the cockatiel wanted to sleep in bed with me, there's really no more room. 
My old cockatiel Sidney, was a lovely friendly little girl but I swear she could make more noise than my 6 budgies combined!

So I'll just look at this cute picture and enjoy my wonderful 6 budgies.


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Aww such a cute baby tiel. Too bad you're not able to have one now, handfed tiels are a lot more fun and sociable


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Jedikeet said:


> Aww such a cute baby tiel. Too bad you're not able to have one now, handfed tiels are a lot more fun and sociable


Although the initial idea of me getting Jimmy was to have a friendly budgie, in the end, it wasn't ideal. I work a minimum of 39 hours a week and I can't be there to give him the one on one care he needed. So even when I only had Jimmy, and he had human company during half the day I was at work, I just didn't feel he was happy.

Now if I had Skye or Jake first, they may have been different and become more social and I'd have remained a one bird owner, but I had to do what was right for Jimmy and feel he was a lot happier once he got Jay as a friend. 
While I might not have my cuddly bird friend, I have a healthy, happy flock and I'm content with that.


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*That is one cute little baby tiel 
My personal experience is that it's hard to keep a balance with different species, so I am sticking with only two cockatiels. I would love to have budgies again, but it hasn't worked out in my case, so that's that.
It's also nice to have birds in, at least, pairs. That way, they don't get lonely.*


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

eduardo said:


> *That is one cute little baby tiel
> My personal experience is that it's hard to keep a balance with different species, so I am sticking with only two cockatiels. I would love to have budgies again, but it hasn't worked out in my case, so that's that.
> It's also nice to have birds in, at least, pairs. That way, they don't get lonely.*


I've only ever had one at a time. I see some people manage it but I think it would be hard for me to manage it.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

I know what you mean, every time I visit the pet shop for requirements I always see some stunning bird that would just love to come home with me Or so I think! Thankfully I have not succumbed having Budget how he is It would be unfair on all so I too am staying strong. I love seeing our members different species especially Noah, he is truly one of my favourite birds.
I like the idea of the pet shop giving you a quick look over the bird and some information a huge plus as far as Pet shops go.


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*


Pretty boy said:



I know what you mean, every time I visit the pet shop for requirements I always see some stunning bird that would just love to come home with me Or so I think! Thankfully I have not succumbed having Budget how he is It would be unfair on all so I too am staying strong. I love seeing our members different species especially Noah, he is truly one of my favourite birds.
I like the idea of the pet shop giving you a quick look over the bird and some information a huge plus as far as Pet shops go.

Click to expand...

It's so hard to resist, lol!*


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Pretty boy said:


> I like the idea of the pet shop giving you a quick look over the bird and some information a huge plus as far as Pet shops go.


Yeah, it was great. The other two pet shops I used just took an address. And the lady that served me was asking about whether I had a cage set up and food for the bird.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

So far I take a picture of the lovely birds that way I can still look at them at least :laughing:


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I have been a lot less bothered about budgies now I have my 6. Mostly as I know I'm at capacity. it might be hard if I saw a *really* cute budgie or if I felt sorry for one. But being able to go 'You have 6 at home!' is a pretty easy way to stop yourself from getting more.


----------

